

Show HN: Bug tracker I'm building for web devs & designers - toast76
http://bugherd.com

======
jbrennan
"LATEST BUZZ Of all the different bug trackers out there, this is definitely
one of them."

Is that actually saying anything substantial? Maybe it's in jest, in which
case I do find it humourous, but if not, it's not necessarily a compliment, is
it?

~~~
mmilo
No that's meant to be humorous since we don't actually have any testimonials
as yet. Both testimonials are from myself and alan (the co-founders)

There's a few little random geek references I've thrown in on different pages
just for fun :)

~~~
petervandijck
It's not humorous, it actually bothered me. If you don't have testimonials,
don't have a "testimonials" section!

On a more helpful note: where are the screenshots?

~~~
mmilo
Apologies, meant no offence. There's a demo video on the front page and some
screenshots on the about page on the right hand side.

~~~
tlianza
I got the joke immediately and thought it was funny. Reminded me of a comedic
movie (who's name escapes me) who advertised the review "If you like movies
like this, you'll love this movie."

------
jollyjerry
This looks really slick. avk and I were were planning on building bug tracking
features into Outspokes, but we've stopped work on that project. Our original
goal was to have a JS widget for teams to collaborate on their sites.
Hopefully you guys keep it up and build out what we didn't finish. Let me know
if you guys want any feedback or any help.

~~~
mmilo
Yeah that's exactly what this is. We have a JS widget that let's you log and
manage bugs right from your site so can do things like tagging and annotating
dom nodes.

Also feedback is DEFINITELY appreciated, we'd love to hear anything you can
throw our way. Also let me know if you want a beta account and I can email you
a link.

~~~
jollyjerry
Got the beta account and shot you guys an email with the feedback. Keep me
posted on your progress and I'll keep using it whenever I can!

------
ctrager
Since your tracker is oriented towards web development, you might want to take
a look at my work here, a Firefox addon for taking screen captures of a web
page, marking it up with arrows, highlights, and then posting them to the the
bug tracker.

This is the addon, <http://ifdefined.com/BugTracker.NET.xpi>

And it works with BugTracker.NET <http://ifdefined.com/bugtrackernet.html>

It was the first time I played with the firefox addon technology. I wouldn't
recommend my technical approach, injecting a div into the page. If I were
inspired to redo it, I would do something more XUL-ish. But I do think that
making it fast and easy to capture/annotate/post screenshots is key to making
it something people want to use.

~~~
mmilo
Yeah we really badly wanted to move away from using screenshots as a means of
capturing bug data for a few different reasons (different browser renderings,
needing to constantly capture new screens when layouts change, etc...)

Also we wanted to ensure that there were no dependencies on a particular
browser or operating system so we decided the best route for us would be an
embeddable widget.

------
ct
I was expecting more of the same old CRUD crap, but was pleasantly surprised.
Good luck with it!

~~~
mmilo
Haha, awesome to hear. We're trying to take a slightly different approach to
bug tracking, hopefully people like it :)

~~~
mrphoebs
It's great, simple, elegant and gets the job done. The only issue I had was
the missing pricing coupled with the 30 day trial thing. I think it would be
great if you could mention somewhere that priced plans are coming soon.

------
balanon
It reminds me of firebug+bug tracking. Very useful for websites. Is there
going to be a Mac client so iOS devs can log bugs just as easliy?

~~~
mmilo
Well there's no client as such. Currently it's embedded into the site you're
working on so there's no browser or OS requirements, you simply log and manage
bugs right from within your site.

------
justinxreese
I love how this works. But I'm worried about most bugs not being trackable by
which div they're in. This would work if you're developing flat files for a
customer that had access to this tool. But I think most bugs arise from heavy
use of a system by the end user.

~~~
toast76
There is also a method for logging non-gui bugs. It's not visible in this
release though. As a developer myself it is useful to not have to click,
especially for db related issues.

------
mryall
Looks cool. I might use it for a future project.

How many developers do you have working in it? Do you have a dedicated
designer or did you design it yourself?

~~~
mmilo
It's just 2 of us. I did the design and the front end, while Alan works on the
back end and db.

You can also blame me for the spelling mistakes :)

------
rrrhys
First thought was 'oh good, another bug tracker...'

I've watched the intro video and you now have my interest, looks awesome :)

------
taitems
Good luck with your StartMate funding, this looks really promising. Can't wait
to give the beta a go.

~~~
mmilo
did you not get an invite?

~~~
taitems
I got the invite and registered the applications etc, just haven't had the
time to copy in the script and give it a red-hot go yet.

------
flyingyeti
How much does it cost??

~~~
toast76
We haven't announced pricing yet, still working that bit out :) That's always
the hard bit!

~~~
flyingyeti
I understand that pricing is difficult to determine, but I think you'd have a
lot more conversions/signups if you:

(a) had an idea what the monthly cost was going to be,

(b) advertise that beta users will get a special discount on the product,
and/or

(c) didn't emphasize the fact that the trial is only 30 days.

I was going to sign up, but the wording you used made me think twice, look for
a pricing page, and eventually decide it wasn't worth my time to start using
until I knew the price.

~~~
mmilo
Yeah at this stage we're not charging anything for it at all. Everyone that's
in the beta is using it for free, mainly because it's an actual beta with bugs
to iron out, and not pretend beta so we can jack up the prices later.

Once we do have pricing figured out we do intend on ensuring all the beta
testers get a special deal (though we're doing a pretty crap job of explaining
all that)

Awesome feedback though, we'll be adding additional info regarding the beta
deal to the site today :)

------
antihero
Could we have invites?

~~~
mmilo
Can you send an email to support@bugherd.com and I can send you the beta
registration link.

~~~
antihero
No worries, I've got one now! I'll get to work.

